
Zomato finds advertising on porn sites is cheaper and has higher ROI - elssar
http://blog.zomato.com/post/135236716946/this-post-is-probably-safe-for-work
======
alttab
I was going to say this sounds a lot like Eat24, and they did a way better
blog post about it... but then he footnoted it. Sucks, because if zomato
really did stumble on this on their own, they still won't look clever here.

Maybe the lesson here is "advertising delivery food on porn websites works for
obvious reasons."

